# Attention!! I just found what just might be the best 3 axis skull tutorial



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Attention!! I just found what just might be the best tutorial on how to make a 3 axis Bucky/Lindberg skull. Go to http://www.graveyardskulls.com/ to see how they do it. This is definitely one for the Archives!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Agreed! great information there.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Only problem for me is my thumbdrive is nearing capacity (256 MB), I can't save it. BMed it but I want to be able to take it home with me. My internet connection is at my parents' house. blehh...


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

I used their kit for the 3 axis I just built. I definitely recommend their product.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Got any photos or vids of the new 3 axis


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah, these guys hang out at another halloween forum online. Great guys! I have a few skulls based on their designs. The new design will be out relatively soon, but won't be a DIY job like the current one. However it should perform amazingly!

Here is an EARLY prototype of the new design:


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

i've been thinking of getting one of these for a while but i have much knowledge about that kind of stuff can anyone that has built one tell me if it is simple to do. also to me being young $250 is a lot to to spend on one prop


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

The Archivist said:


> Only problem for me is my thumbdrive is nearing capacity (256 MB), I can't save it. BMed it but I want to be able to take it home with me. My internet connection is at my parents' house. blehh...


If you have a Google Account, just install the Google Toolbar then use the Google Bookmarks to bookmark your sites. Now any computer that has the toolbar installed can access your bookmarks once you logon with your account. Good way to keep all your bookmarks in one place.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I'm not young but $250 is a lot for me as well. Why not look for a Talking Boris and maybe plan on working on moving eyes this year and then moving the head the next year. Not all the servos have to be inside the skull - the head rotation could be on a neck.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I bought about 20 of thier kits, for building skulls for others and I agree they are good.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

We either have a Millionaire in our midst or a REALLY dedicated haunter!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

HA! No. I sell them.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Didn't think of that.

Wonder if there is a market for them in Australia?

I could design a custom board to drive them with just the right amount of servo connections plus relay drive etc.


----------

